# Bonefish or any local fishing Info?



## CABass (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll be in Pensacola in February to June, I'm coming from Hawaii. I wanted to know if there were any bonefish around P-Cola? I was there for a few months in 2003 and mostly fished for bass, and mixed inshore species I hadn't started flyfishing then either. I was also wondering if anyone would be willing to pass along some general info about fly patterns and what patterns/color work best for different species. About a year ago I got hooked on Hawaiian Bonefish, I know there are bones in Florida but I've been searching all over the net for info about Bonefish in P-Cola and have found nothing. Another question I have are there any flats in or near P-Cola.



Any info would help, I wont have that much time to go exploring while I'm there. I'll be bringing my 9wt, 6wt, and 4wt rods along with some baitcasting equipment. Will I need to get any other fly rods, sinking or floating lines? Any information you could give me would be much appreciated and I'd be willing to trade info if you guys want to fish Hawaii either for tucs(peacock bass) or what I know about Hawaiian Bones.



Thanks Much



CABass


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!

There are no Bonefish this far north that I know of. I think they only migrate as far north as Tampa. Not say one or two haven't been caught around here.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome! As Jig-n said, the only bonefish caught up here are very few and far between. As far as wadeable flats there are plenty. Where, more specifically, in P'cola will you be staying. That way we will know some flats close to where you will be.

-Jason


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

I thought someone caught a peacock bass off the Pensacola pier once. There was a photo floating around somewhere


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's the pic







:doh


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

idk about that especialy since its a freshwater species


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Give global warming a little time to works it's magic!! We've had permit in the sound last summer and a few baby snook! Drive big SUV's and use aerosol cans as much as you can!!! Seriously, did someone go down to Lauderdale and bring that peacock bass back in an ice chest for a photo op on the pier?


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

I believe someone brought one in their ice chest to the pier and then took a pic

http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/about140.html&highlight=peacock


----------



## CABass (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply, my log in for this site was acting up. Sad to hear there are no bonefish or very very few but I think I can keep my self entertained with some Reds. I'll be right by the Pensacola Naval Air Station.


----------



## CABass (Jan 10, 2008)

I still can't read my private messages, It keep getting this error:



The following error occurred...

You must be logged in to access the requested page. If you don't have an account you should register by clicking the register link above. 



I know it's not because I don't have an account and also it's not a issue with my password, you guys have any clue?


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

just log back in...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I was out in Hawaii from 97-03. Spent alot of time chasing O'io and peacock grouperon the fly. Lots of fun. None up here as folks have told you but reds on the fly in skinny water will definately get ya going. Good luck,

Mike


----------



## Spork (Oct 20, 2007)

grouper22's lying. He's never caught a fish bigger than a bluegill in his life. 

Lots of reds and trout on the flats around NAS, lots of other stuff too. Flounder, ladyfish (poor man's tarpon), spanish mackerel, jacks and more.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Grouper22 and Spork, Don't listen to those two, They can't catch fish, let alone cast a line out.


----------



## jim mills (Jan 8, 2008)

LOL! Those last three posts make me feel like I really am home again.

Hello Dave. Hello Mike.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *ratzila (1/10/2008)*Here's the pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good ole gene sullivan..remember that day.


----------

